# Frequentare i cugini del ex



## Vogliolui (12 Luglio 2018)

Vi andrebbe bene se lui frequenta i cugini della ex anche se lei non c è?


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2018)

non vedo dove stia il problema


----------



## Mariben (12 Luglio 2018)

Vogliolui ha detto:


> Vi andrebbe bene se lui frequenta i cugini della ex anche se lei non c è?


 io frequento il mio ex  i nostri figli , nuore e nipoti.. anche quando lui non c'è .. quindi ?


----------



## Vogliolui (12 Luglio 2018)

Ma è un altra storia nuore e nipoti


----------



## Mariben (12 Luglio 2018)

Vogliolui ha detto:


> Ma è un altra storia nuore e nipoti



 ah si ? e perchè ? si tratta di affetti no ?


----------



## Vogliolui (13 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> ah si ? e perchè ? si tratta di affetti no ?


Ma dai non centra niente
È ovvio che li vedi


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Luglio 2018)

Vogliolui ha detto:


> Vi andrebbe bene se lui frequenta i cugini della ex anche se lei non c è?


se sono amici sì


----------



## Mariben (13 Luglio 2018)

Vogliolui ha detto:


> Ma dai non centra niente
> È ovvio che li vedi


mah.... perchè a te da fastidio che si veda con loro?


----------



## Stark72 (13 Luglio 2018)

Che poi non c'è cosa più divina che trombarsi la cugina


----------



## Vogliolui (13 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> mah.... perchè a te da fastidio che si veda con loro?


È una situazione passata ma è un mio ex che vuole tornare con me
Mi da fastidio perché è passato e perché tutto ciò che può ricordare lei da fastidio
Potevo capire se c erano figli di mezzo come e nel tuo caso, nemmeno si può paragonare
Inoltre questo mio ex è un tipo che fa le cose nonostante danno fastidio


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2018)

Vogliolui ha detto:


> È una situazione passata ma è un mio ex che vuole tornare con me
> Mi da fastidio perché è passato e perché tutto ciò che può ricordare lei da fastidio
> Potevo capire se c erano figli di mezzo come e nel tuo caso, nemmeno si può paragonare
> Inoltre questo mio ex è un tipo che fa le cose nonostante danno fastidio


capio gnente.

ma questo tuo ex ha un rapporto di amicizia di vecchia data con sti cugini o no?


----------



## patroclo (13 Luglio 2018)

Vogliolui ha detto:


> È una situazione passata ma è un mio ex che vuole tornare con me
> Mi da fastidio perché è passato e perché tutto ciò che può ricordare lei da fastidio
> Potevo capire se c erano figli di mezzo come e nel tuo caso, nemmeno si può paragonare
> Inoltre questo mio ex è un tipo che fa le cose nonostante danno fastidio


....capito poco....ma se ho capito, fossi in te, gli preparerei una bella lista di quali persone può frequentare indicando il grado di parentela minimo.......poi, fossi in lui, ti sfanculerei


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....capito poco....ma se ho capito, fossi in te, gli preparerei una bella lista di quali persone può frequentare indicando il grado di parentela minimo.......poi, fossi in lui, ti sfanculerei


quoto


----------



## mavi1982 (13 Luglio 2018)

Vogliolui ha detto:


> È una situazione passata ma è un mio ex che vuole tornare con me
> Mi da fastidio perché è passato e perché tutto ciò che può ricordare lei da fastidio
> Potevo capire se c erano figli di mezzo come e nel tuo caso, nemmeno si può paragonare
> Inoltre questo mio ex è un tipo che fa le cose nonostante danno fastidio


Quanti anni avete?12-13?


----------



## Vogliolui (13 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....capito poco....ma se ho capito, fossi in te, gli preparerei una bella lista di quali persone può frequentare indicando il grado di parentela minimo.......poi, fossi in lui, ti sfanculerei


Ognuno la pensa in modo diverso
Io sfanculerei lui


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2018)

Vogliolui ha detto:


> Ognuno la pensa in modo diverso
> Io sfanculerei lui


ti conviene farlo prima che lo faccio lui


----------



## Vogliolui (13 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> capio gnente.
> 
> ma questo tuo ex ha un rapporto di amicizia di vecchia data con sti cugini o no?


C è l ha da tempo perché stava con la ex


----------



## Vogliolui (13 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> ti conviene farlo prima che lo faccio lui


Chissenefrega se lo 
Beati voi che non vi da fastidio
Non mi interessa di lui


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2018)

Vogliolui ha detto:


> Chissenefrega se lo
> Beati voi che non vi da fastidio
> Non mi interessa di lui


E allora se non ti interessa di lui non ho capito perchè ti poni la domanda


----------



## Vogliolui (13 Luglio 2018)

mavi1982 ha detto:


> Quanti anni avete?12-13?


Ognuno ha la sua opinione
Non c è bisogno di offendere


----------



## Vogliolui (13 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E allora se non ti interessa di lui non ho capito perchè ti poni la domanda


Per capire come la pensano gli altri senza offendere


----------



## Mariben (13 Luglio 2018)

Vogliolui ha detto:


> È una situazione passata ma è un mio ex che vuole tornare con me
> Mi da fastidio perché è passato e perché tutto ciò che può ricordare lei da fastidio
> Potevo capire se c erano figli di mezzo come e nel tuo caso, nemmeno si può paragonare
> Inoltre questo mio ex è un tipo che fa le cose nonostante danno fastidio



 Ahhhh gelosia retrospettiva vade retro!
No non c'entra quel che è  comprensibile o meno , c'entra quel che vuole lui, a dispetto del tuo fastidio.
A me darebbe MOLTO fastidio ad esempio che mi si dica  chi posso frequentare o meno.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2018)

Vogliolui ha detto:


> Per capire come la pensano gli altri senza offendere


Sai che continuo a non capire
Lui è il tuo fidanzato?


----------



## Vogliolui (13 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sai che continuo a non capire
> Lui è il tuo fidanzato?


Al momento no
Vuole tornare con me
A me dava fastidio quando stavamo insieme e nel caso in cui torniamo insieme


----------



## Vogliolui (13 Luglio 2018)

A me non da fastidio che lui ha avuto altre relazioni
Figuriamoci
Anzi i fratelli di lui frequentano ancora la ex di lui
A.me da fastidio che lui frequenta i cugini di lei


----------



## mavi1982 (13 Luglio 2018)

Vogliolui ha detto:


> Ognuno ha la sua opinioneNon c è bisogno di offendere


Non volevo assolutamente offenderti e me ne scusoTrovo solo assurdi questi discorsi


----------



## Mariben (13 Luglio 2018)

Vogliolui ha detto:


> A me non da fastidio che lui ha avuto altre relazioni
> Figuriamoci
> Anzi i fratelli di lui frequentano ancora la ex di lui
> A.me da fastidio che lui frequenta i cugini di lei


Perché?


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2018)

Vogliolui ha detto:


> A me non da fastidio che lui ha avuto altre relazioni
> Figuriamoci
> Anzi i fratelli di lui frequentano ancora la ex di lui
> A.me da fastidio che lui frequenta i cugini di lei


ma ti stanno antipatici i cugini?  altrimenti veramente non si spiega


----------



## Mariben (13 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma ti stanno antipatici i cugini?  altrimenti veramente non si spiega


Le fossero pure antipatici... Non è costretta a frequentarli no?


----------



## Vera (27 Luglio 2018)

Io non ho capito una mazza. Lui non è il tuo fidanzato, è un tuo ex che vuole tornare con te e ti sta su che frequenti o cugini di una sua ex. Se è così, chi se ne frega?


----------

